# Persons Saddle Id



## cheeseroc (May 5, 2016)

Looks similar to seats I've seen one some spaceliners but never with this leather fringe.  Any idea what this could be from?


----------



## cheeseroc (May 11, 2016)

the mystery continues.


----------



## rhenning (May 30, 2016)

I had a pair of them on a Huffy tandem at one time.  Mid 1960s.  Roger


----------



## partsguy (May 30, 2016)

The leather is something that a previous stuck on. Can I see the top of the seat? I may buy it from you.


----------

